# Broad Jump setup picture?



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

So I belong to a freecycle group, and I got from a guy on there....dog agility equipment, I know how to set up the jumps but he said there is some broad jump stuff too and I dont know how to use it...these are home made but per him they are akc standards....does anyone have a picture of a broad jump setup or can explain to me how to set it up...thanks so much! 

Rachel was able to jump over the second level from the bottom, her second try! Good girl!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Sounds like Rachel wants to have some fun and is doing well Char. Keep up the good work with her.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*thanks!*



Rachel's Mom said:


> So I belong to a freecycle group, and I got from a guy on there....dog agility equipment, I know how to set up the jumps but he said there is some broad jump stuff too and I dont know how to use it...these are home made but per him they are akc standards....does anyone have a picture of a broad jump setup or can explain to me how to set it up...thanks so much!
> 
> Rachel was able to jump over the second level from the bottom, her second try! Good girl!


 
thanks dear....she is exhausted right now! LOL


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's a pic of Quiz doing the 9' broad jump in a working trial. Obviously way longer than what you'd ever jump in AKC, but it gives a nice visual for the set up of the broad jump.

He jumps 44" in AKC obedience and I train at 48". He jumps 22" for the high and bar jump.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh wait... just saw that you said agility equipment, not obedience. OH well - the broad jump sets up the same, they just add upright poles at each of the four corners. The dog must clear the jump and stay between the poles.

If your dog isn't used to jumping, keep jumps short and low for now and be careful not to overdo it!

Have lots of fun! Happy Training!

-S


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I *think* you start with the smallest board for 8" jumping dogs and then add a board for each jump height (so there'd be 5 boards for a 24" jumping dog), and seems like there are usually just a few inches between the board. You could look up in the regulations to see exactly how long it is.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*thanks!*

thanks for the responses! Please excuse my ignorance but could someone explain the difference between agility trials and obedience trials? thanks!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The two are VERY different. In obedience, the dog is being judged on heeling, retrieving, stays, scent work, directional go-outs, recall, drop on recall, and jumping ability. It's a very prescision sport.

In agility, it's all about jumping (with a few other obstacles thrown in) and owner handling ability - and the ability of dog/handler to work together.

In the obedience broad jump, the dog must take the jump, make a sharp turn and come to front with the handler, who remains in the same spot the entire time. In the agility broad jump, the dog takes the jump and keeps going to the next obstacle.

-S


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Ahhh*



FlyingQuizini said:


> The two are VERY different. In obedience, the dog is being judged on heeling, retrieving, stays, scent work, directional go-outs, recall, drop on recall, and jumping ability. It's a very prescision sport.
> 
> In agility, it's all about jumping (with a few other obstacles thrown in) and owner handling ability - and the ability of dog/handler to work together.
> 
> ...


 
Ahhh...now I understand! thanks so much dear!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Charlotte,
What is a "Freestyle" group and where does it meat? Etc?


----------

